# Topics > Space > Organisations >  NewSpace India Limited,  Bengaluru, Karnataka, India

## Airicist2

Website - nsilindia.co.in

twitter.com/NSIL_India

NewSpace India Limited on Wikipedia

Projects:

OneWeb satellite constellation

----------

